# Rear Speaker Grills



## 69blue (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone know the proper procedure to remove the rear speaker grills and speakers from a 2006? I removed the Gas tank cover and can not see how they are mounted down. Is there a service manual in adobe Ican download?
Thanks
Dale:willy:


----------



## nickdz (Jun 30, 2007)

bump... 

I'm looking for this info as well.


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

here are nice step by step instructions posted under the Knowledge Base over on LS1GTO.com

http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/article.aspx?id=10042&cNode=8F2X0Y


----------

